
Canonical.css now v2 and CC0 - marxo
https://github.com/marxo/Canonical.css
======
Freak_NL
The README doesn't mention which browsers it supports (presumably at least the
Chrome/Firefox/Edge evergreens?). I would add that, and perhaps a comparison
of sizes between this and Normalize.css.

~~~
marxo
Thanks for the tip, I'll be improving that in the patch releases soon.

Until that is done: It supports IE11, FF48+, Edge and Chrome. Mobile browser
tests are on the way. Some things are ported from Normalize.css for backword
compatibility, but the goal is to remove them as soon as IE11 drops below 1%.

~~~
Freak_NL
Yeah, that sounds sensible. Having IE11 support is probably the biggest deal
breaker for most web developers interested in this kind of project now.

~~~
marxo
In the future there might be a file version with IE11 and without IE11
support. IE11 is currently at 3,7% globally, so I still see considerable use
there.

~~~
Freak_NL
I meant that a lot of developers are now treating IE11 as the lowest supported
version, so having it is a must. Having two branches (one without IE11) is
probably the best.

